# Man O War Ruination Robusto #2 Cigar Review - 2nd Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have decided to give a 2nd review of this cigar a year after I purchased a box of 20. I have smoked over half of the box as of now. The one I h...

Read the full review here: Man O War Ruination Robusto #2 Cigar Review - 2nd Review


----------

